# Do you wait until the second round of shots...



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you wait until the second round of puppy shots to begin puppy socialization? Or do you socialize before the second round of shots?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I said no. I socialize as in taking new places but cautious of where and not around other dogs other than my family dogs. But that's just me.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Depends. We started a puppy class when he was 9 weeks where the puppies were required to have age-appropriate shots. So by that point he'd only had one round of shots. Also, we socialized with friends' dogs that I knew where fully vaccinated. And of course we did lots of socializing with humans.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Before the second shot, I don't take them to places where other dogs may be tracking parvovirus around. I do cart them around in the car and visit friends. After the second shot, I make a conscious decision to stop being paranoid, and take them everywhere I can.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I take my puppies to puppy class when they are fairly young and they will have only had 1 set of shots. They also go to training with me. I don't take them to pet stores, dog parks, or anywhere that I can not control what they are exposed to.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I voted other because I can't remember what we did. I think that we waited until at least the 2nd maybe even the 3rd round before we went places other than family member's homes. Our schutzhund club would't let us bring him out until he had his 3rd round and we had to bring his records to prove it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my pup was in a puppy class at 10 weeks old.
he had to have his 2nd round of shots before
he could enroll in the class. you can do a lot
of socializing at home with people and their dogs.
i invited family, friends and neighbors to visit
daily and if they have dogs bring them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when your pup is in puppy class and going to training with
you, you can control what they're exposed to?



lhczth said:


> I take my puppies to puppy class when they are fairly young and they will have only had 1 set of shots. They also go to training with me. I don't take them to pet stores, dog parks, or anywhere that I can not control what they are exposed to.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Socialization begins the moment the breeder puts the puppy in your arms.  We took Niko to safe places like my parent's and in-law's houses, carried him everywhere else. Remember, everywhere you go, and everyone he sees counts as socialization. And we got into puppy kindergarten very early on too.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I chose depends because I am more cautious before pups are fully vaccinated, but try to socialize right away. However, with pups that have compromised immune systems or other issues, I do wait longer.


----------

